# GPU-Z 0.4.7 shows incorrect ROPs on GT 430 videocard



## Vecix (Nov 2, 2010)

GPU-Z 0.4.7 shows incorrect number of ROPs on NVIDIA GeForce GT 430 videocard. I think it may show 4 instead of 16 ROPs.

The GT 430 I've tried is Gigabyte GV-N430OC-1GL.

Thanks for this excelent software.


----------



## DarkOCean (Nov 2, 2010)

can you post a gpu z shot?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2010)

from my gt 430 review .. 16 is wrong, 4 is correct. the next version should fix this


----------



## jagd (Nov 3, 2010)

I have same problem with my HIS 6870 ,it shows 4 ROPs and 560 shaders (uninstalled old drivers and not installed new drivers yet ,downloading 10.10.d beta atm ill update after new driver installation )






Edit : Fixed after drivers installed ,thanks for answer  w1zzard .


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2010)

yes you need drivers installed for it to work


----------



## Vecix (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Ferran Veciana
Noticias3D


----------

